# help from experts: fake or true?



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the Milbro I bought on Ebay after the upcoming fever for slinghsots. seems pretty close to the one I was to use in mid '60 but have no terms for comparimng except memory. Do you think is true or not? Ad eventually is it safe (well except for bands breaking







)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

stelug said:


> This is the Milbro I bought on Ebay after the upcoming fever for slinghsots. seems pretty close to the one I was to use in mid '60 but have no terms for comparimng except memory. Do you think is true or not? Ad eventually is it safe (well except for bands breaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are asking, does it look authentic. To me it does. The name is right and it does have the appearance od pewter like alloy metal. And its gorgeous with its simplicity.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Does it sound right when you tap it against metal? "Ting" or "Tak"?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks authentic to me. Did it come with some real old rotted wooden collets in the prongs-that would be a dead giveaway as to it's authenticity. Flatband


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

no collars or other, it was the bare fork. Mee too I don't see any difference with the one I had in may youthness ad that was absolutely authentic. It sounds good and it seems sufficiently old else if quite good condition. My doubt was just having read about so many fakes on ebay. 
thanks for yours interest


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

The lettering does not match the lettering on this one: http://www.melchiormenzel.de/ Jt


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> The lettering does not match the lettering on this one: http://www.melchiormenzel.de/ Jt


You're right. It doesn't match several other photos I've seen either, though there may have been differences in the true Milbros over time. I don't know enough about them to say one way or the other.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

There are no dings or scratches on it....my vote is for a repro. I may be incorrect but the real ones that I have seen (and own) will all have some dings, scratches, and fork hits. I also don't see any dirt gathered anywhere on it.

Please keep in mind I'm not beating up your equipment and to be honest it will slide into your pocket just as good as a Millard Brothers original! By the way, there is a deep cut Milbro with the "MILBRO" being in much thinner letters which was, to my understanding, produced after the shallow cut, which is what you have.

There is, at least to me, no shame in owning/carrying/using a repro, either. Do you think people carrying 85-quid Bells of Hythe masterpieces aren't proud of them? They're repros. I also think the repros made by reputable makers are made with better/stronger alloys than the originals (mine bends much too easily).

Regardless, enjoy shooting and carrying your new friend!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure that mine is a old one. Of course the bands are not orginal, but were on it when I got it. Here is a picture of the back side of it. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am pretty sure that mine is a old one. Of course the bands are not orginal, but were on it when I got it. Here is a picture of the back side of it. -- Tex


They are some fine lookin old shooters.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dgui said:


> I am pretty sure that mine is a old one. Of course the bands are not orginal, but were on it when I got it. Here is a picture of the back side of it. -- Tex


They are some fine lookin old shooters.
[/quote]

I mean the slingshots.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

oh, me too (old shooters)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Stelug,
the Milbro had a few versions,some with big printing some smaller. I think the bigger printing was the early model but I'm not sure. They even had a wooden model I recently found out. Here's a picture of mine.Flatband


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

milbro made as far as ime aware 3 models. the lettering is streached on one and shorter on another. the main way of telling a repro from a genuine one is the quality of the casting ,especially the patents lettering,sadly the picture you provided is out of focus so its hard to tell.

all the same wether repro or not theyre a great slingshot,add some hunter bands and itll shoot better than ever too!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

thank all for repling, Mr Fish how do you attach bands to milbros?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am pretty sure that mine is a old one. Of course the bands are not orginal, but were on it when I got it. Here is a picture of the back side of it. -- Tex


Hi Tex,
you can be assured these are indeed original. One of the first models too, the bigger milbro lettering came later. Your forks are identicle to mine, right down to the small No.1 inside the circle near where it says milbro.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been lucky enaught to buy another stated original, with still his wooden collecst and elastic, just now. So I am whayting untill it arrive from Uk and then will make a side by side comparison with the previous one. Milbro had been my first real strong catty in first mid of 1960 and still fascinate me tremendosuly. It is not as easy to use neither compared to dankungs (and I like classic cinese stile frames 120 mm hight and about 5 narrows) but is still a very good weapon. With havvy bands it is nearly impossible to hold it thumb up, while used betheen index and thumb require good skill to avoid forcks or (ahiii) fingers hitting. In few words it confirm the theory,: the smaller the frcatty the bigger the shooter's skill.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

here it come. As said in the previous post I received the second milbro and I am rather shure this is 100/100 original cause of insurance of vendor, general condition, presence of the rubbers wich are just the same the one I had in my Youthess. Engraveing is different, but I learned on this forum milbro whent trough two or tree release in his commercial life, registered mark appear the same, but there is a huge difference. The last one I got, the one wich apperas way more oxidated, weights about the double of the first 100 grams and more against barely 50 on my chitchen balance, not counting the rubbers.


----------

